# P.E. Electrical License Review Manuals by C.V. Chelapati



## trainrider (Dec 24, 2015)

Does anyone have a copy of the Chelapati's books errata sheets for Vol. 1 and 2? I've noticed some of what I consider to be some errors but I wanted to make sure. Also, I have contacted the author, but haven't had any response yet. If anyone has attended the course taught by IIT, please let me know if these corrections were discussed in the course.

Thank you


----------



## gballman (Jan 4, 2016)

I have copies of both in decent shape.  Plus I have a bunch of study material available. 

email me if interested:   [email protected]


----------



## trainrider (Jan 4, 2016)

gballman said:


> I have copies of both in decent shape.  Plus I have a bunch of study material available.
> 
> email me if interested:   [email protected]


Thank you! I just PM you.


----------



## trainrider (Jan 10, 2016)

Still looking for a copy of the Chelapati's books *errata* sheets for Vol. 1 and 2? If anyone has this information, please pass along. Thanks!


----------



## trainrider (Jan 14, 2016)

Response from author:

I do not have any errata sheets for the three volumes of PE (Electrical)Power or Engineering Mechanics. I recommend that you attend the lectures related to these programs PE (Electrical) Power by Irvine Institute of Technology, so that you will listen to the lectures and ask any questions in the class. You can attend half day lecture on Engineering Economics given In PE (Civil) License Program. This is a common subject for all PE’s.

 Please call me during the afternoons if you have any questions.

 Thanks

 CVC

C.V. Chelapati, Ph.D., P.E., F ASCE

Irvine Institute of Technology

16275 Laguna Canyon Road, Suite 110

Irvine, CA 92618 

 

(T)949-585-9137

(F)949-585-9126

www.irvine-institute.org

[email protected]


----------

